# Detailed cost larger solar setup



## 8301

text removed


----------



## sideKahr

Thanks for the great post and excellent, detailed information. 

What are the physical dimensions of a 280 watt solar panel? Which manufacturer is SW?


----------



## Prepadoodle

SW is SolarWorld

SolarWorld Solar Panels

Pmax: 280 Watts
Voc: 39.5 Volts
Vmp: 31.2 Volts
Isc: 9.71 Amps
Imp: 9.07 Amps

H4 locking connectors (MC4 compatible)
Weight: 39.7 Pounds
*Dimensions: 65.95" x 39.4" x 1.30"*


----------



## 8301

edit: Fed government has extended the 30% fed tax break for another 4 years.


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## alterego

FoolAmI said:


> 4480 watt grid tied with battery backup solar set up. Actual cost minus sales tax with self installation. Please realize most "online kits" still require a lot of parts that will cost you money. I instead list everything needed here with top of the line durable equipment.
> 
> Ground mount panel system, 48v 395 a/h battery bank (enough for fridge, chest freezer, some lighting, some microwave or toaster, deep well pump, and a few extras like TV, DVD and computer) (possibly even enough to run an electric hot water heater occasionally during sunny days while the sun is strong). Makes about $65 in electricity per month or roughly $780 per year.
> 
> 1 Schneider XW+6848 inverter 120v and 240v output 6800 watts continuous with 12,000 watt peak output (30 seconds) $3090
> ( larger inverter than most need, the Magnum 4048 is a smaller good choice and can run a well)
> 
> 1 Magnum Energy 100 amp charge controller (new on the market and hard to get one) $719 (protects and charges your batteries)
> Schneider XW power distribution panel $918 (needed to safely mix my PV system with local utility, makes wiring easier)
> 3 circuit breakers (to go in distribution box above for solar side of things) $112
> 2 circuit breaker combiner boxes with disconnect (for solar side of things) $296 (one on house and one on solar panel racks)
> 4 15 amp circuit breakers to go in one combiner box (at the solar panel mount) $42 (running 4 panel strings of 4 panels each)
> 4 lightening arresters (protect both AC and DC side from lightning damage) $363
> 1 battery box (Home Depot garden section) $120 (plastic but sturdy and easy, extra large size "garden box")
> 8 Crown 6v L-16 type batteries $2,290 (durable for the price according to local solar guy)
> Battery cables $288 (local solar guy will come out and make them onsite)
> 1 PV Industries battery box fan $103 (must have to vent explosive gasses from battery box which is in garage)
> 1 Schneider battery monitor (not required but I wanted it) $340 (batteries are expensive so worth the cost to me)
> 1.5 Schletter Ground mount for panels $1949 (local solar guy likes better than Iron Ridge mounts and costs less)
> 16 SW 280 watt solar panels $4,780 (black frame, super durable, 25 yr warranty)
> spool 10 ga PV wire for panels with connectors $131 (panels to combiner box, local solar guy will custom make)
> shipping $450
> 
> Total in parts I ordered to be shipped $14,042
> 
> I'll still need 6ga, 4ga, and some 2ga wire and conduit for the DC side from Home Depot.
> 6ga wire, breaker box for electric sub-panel and breakers for the AC side, along with 72 bags on concrete for the stand, all of which will come from Home Depot so figure an additional $1500.
> 
> I'll end up paying an electrician (local PV installer) for final AC side hook up and a guy with an skid steer with drill for stand post hole drilling about $2000 so.
> 
> final cost with batteries before federal tax 30% credit is about $17,500. After 2015 30% tax credit total cost is about $11,300.
> You'd save about $3800 without the batteries and required battery stuff.
> Without the batteries ect. repayment time is 10.3 years. The batteries make it a break even proposition at best.
> 
> If I paid a professional to do all of the work it would cost an additional $5500. Permits not required in my area so additional $800 savings. At this point I'm about 20% done with the installation (and learning a lot as I go). I figure the installation will take my slow ass 65-90 hrs total labor (lots of reading and learning with each piece). Local solar with battery professional installer charges $850/day, nice guy but I'll do it myself for that kind of savings.
> 
> What I did was choose every part I wanted to use and find the lowest price. Told the local guy this is what I was willing to pay for each piece and he made a few suggestions. Now he's made a few dollars, I've gotten expert local advice (several times now, I like the guy and seen his home setup), and he will come out later and make custom heavy cables and check my system wiring before I throw the switch.
> 
> Speaking with the local guy the other day after he saw that I was actually moving forward with the installation and he told me that while he's had many people order the parts before only one person has actually completed the installation without paying him to do most of the work. I hope to be the 2nd person who does 90% of the work myself and learn a lot in the process.
> 
> If SHTF I'd want more batteries but this is a good balance between price and ability to produce my own power. I've had a smaller (490 watt) system for years and seen how nice it was to have power when the grid was down.


This is the same system I was looking at from wholesale solar. I am so excited that you are doing this. I would pay you to let me look at it when complete if you were closer. Good luck.


----------



## quinnbrian

My set up is 5200 watt ( 16x 325watt panels) with a magnum 4448 inverter/charger a Midnite 150 classic on an epanel, 6 volt batteries(8x2 strings @ 48volts) Combiner box wiring etc... about $12000.00, but I got all my 1 and 2 gauge wire from the scarp yard  , they been building solar farm around me little crazy... and someone brought in some for scarp. Right place ....right time. Hope to have all the solar finished this week end.
Did all the work myself.....alot of work...
Cheers
Brian


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## Medic33

actually that's not bad cost wise considering how much people spend on the electric bill each month I can see it paying for itself in a couple years. Plus he tax incentives I think are still in effect.


----------



## 8301

QuinnBrian, How are you mounting those panels?


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## Montana Rancher

I guess it is all tied to what you really want to accomplish, for me that is keep the freezers running, keep the refrigerator running, keep the well pump running and then (holy crap) that isn't hard to do and doesn't cost a lot.

Keep in mind if you have lights, then without power everyone will see them and you are a target, my point being even IF you have power don't use it after dark.

After food, what is the advantage of electricity that can be justified on a solar budget?

I understand that some are addicted to air conditioning or even heat but SHTF let us get real, what other uses do you have for electricity? 

I am sure there are some but they are not mine.


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## Maine-Marine

Montana Rancher said:


> I guess it is all tied to what you really want to accomplish, for me that is keep the freezers running, keep the refrigerator running, keep the well pump running and then (holy crap) that isn't hard to do and doesn't cost a lot.
> 
> Keep in mind if you have lights, then without power everyone will see them and you are a target, my point being even IF you have power don't use it after dark.
> 
> After food, what is the advantage of electricity that can be justified on a solar budget?
> 
> I understand that some are addicted to air conditioning or even heat but SHTF let us get real, what other uses do you have for electricity?
> 
> I am sure there are some but they are not mine.


Lights in the bathroom are nice.


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## paraquack

Photos please. I am very interested since I'm down where the sun shines a whole bunch.


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

FoolAmI said:


> If SHTF I'd want more batteries...


If SHTF is a concern wouldn't nickel iron batteries be a better choice because of their 25 year shelf life? They have disadvantages but a 25 year shelf life is awesome


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I plan on having lights and running water. Hot and cold. I'm getting a propane hot water heater and running it once a week
for us to take a good hot showers. 

Small group of are planing on one day a week (Sunday) having our hot shower and best dinner of the week for moral and some normalization 
Got to have something to look forward to. Even if it is only a hot shower and a chicken dinner with all the fixens -After church- 

Where I live I don't think running lights at night will be a problem.


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## budgetprepp-n

FoolAmI said:


> True but they are so expensive.
> 
> Completed rewiring the solar panels for the higher voltage and got the new charge controller all hooked up and it barely worked. After 1 1/2 hrs on the phone with a Conext tech guy reviewing every wire in the system he has determined that I receiver a bad charge controller and they're going to ship me a new one.
> frustrating.


Oh man that is a shame,,,,All that work


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------



## 8301

text removed


----------

